# Unnecessary Things and Inventions  A-Z



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

Just silly things that would be unnecessary to have or be invented 

*Aardvark Deodorant 

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Bubble Gum

C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

Cat Psychiatrists

D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

This thread is a cute idea. Let's keep it going.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

*Dehydrated Donuts *

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)

Energy Drinks

F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Fried Yogurt

G


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2019)

Green slime 
H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Hideous makeup colors

I


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2019)

Iridescent hair dyes / colours 
J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*Jellyburgers 

K*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

Kardashians

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

Luminous Socks 

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2019)

*Medium sized socks for munchkins 

N*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

Nail "Art"

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Oval Wheels

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Pre-chewed Toffee 

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

Round Dice

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Swimming Socks 

T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

Tooth Coloring

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Underwater Sandwiches 

V


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

Vicuna Underwear

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Waterproof Sausages 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Xrated animal centerfolds

Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Y-shaped Bananas 

Z/A


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2019)

Zebra sunglasses

A


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Apple Users  tshirts


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Bells that whistle

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

Coats with no sleeves 

D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2019)

Designer dogs

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Elasticated Eylashes 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Fur clothing (of any sort from real animal fur)

G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2019)

Gold plated silverware

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Hammacher Shlemmer catalogs

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Ice-cream Sausages 

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Jellyfish Jam 

K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Kangaroo Kebobs

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Leakproof Socks 

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Mashed Mushrooms

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2019)

Nudist nametags

O


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Oatmeal Forks

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Perforated Teapots 

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

Quilted iphones

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Reusable toilet paper 

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

Radios made to keep playing the same songs over and over..

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Silent Sausages 

T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Tickling Telephones

U/V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Underwater Megaphone 

V/W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

Winter air conditioning

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Artificial Peas 

B


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

Banana Republics (Why not Apple Republics for a change?)


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Cloth Cups 

D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

Dancing Doorbells

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

Easter basket  Earrings

F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

The next letter was supposed to be E, Tiny.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Frothy Soup 

G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

*Green Hair 

G*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2019)

Heated Hammock 

I


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

Invisible Ink

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Jellybean Sausages 

K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

Knee Makeup

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

Longer String 

M


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 30, 2019)

Mood rings

N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

Noodle Stuffers

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Octopus Shoes 

P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

Pantie Sequins

Q


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Quilted Sandals

R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2019)

*Red suntan lotion

S*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Sticky Toffee Soup 

T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

Tandem Lawn Mowers

U


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2019)

Universal shoes

V


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

V-shaped Bananas 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2019)

Wrinkle cream

X


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2019)

Ambidextrous Spoons 

B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

Bacon knives

C


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Christmas Easter eggs 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2019)

*Dandruff Dye

E*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

Electric Tweezers 

F


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Fur Combs

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2019)

Galvanised Spoons 

H


----------



## toffee (Sep 12, 2019)

custard gravy
d


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2019)

H

Heavy Feathers

I


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

Ivory Ticklers

J


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

Jugglers' Mittens 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2019)

*Kitten corsets

L*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

Longer Limousines

M


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

Multipurpose Cereal 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2019)

*Nicotine Noodles

O*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

Orthopedic Oil

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

Panda Pants 

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)

*Quartz Berets

R*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Reversible Eyebrows 

S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

Sandpaper-lined socks


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

Toenail Box 

U


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Underwater cell phone

V


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Vinegar Perfume

W


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

Water Dye

A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Alligator Socks 

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Bras (Sorry!)  

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Crunchy Bananas 

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2019)

Dog walking machines 

E


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Entertaining shower nozzles

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Fizzy Soup

G


----------



## toffee (Oct 11, 2019)

googles with wipers 

h


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

(Toffee, do you mean googles or goggles?  Funny either way!)

Hyena Jokes

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Illuminated Eyebrows 

J


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Jellyfish leashes

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)

Kangaroo Kaftans 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2019)

*Llama liqueur

M*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

Mink Panties

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2019)

*Noodle Candy

O*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Octopus Gloves 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2019)

*Petunia perfume

Q*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Quivering voices singing the National Anthem as if it were a rock song.

R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

Recycled Rhubarb 

S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Sleep Scores

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2019)

Triangular Shoes 

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

umbrella bonnet hats

V


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

Velvet Eyebrows 

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Wellies for Duckings

Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Yoyo Polish 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Zambian snowshoes

(It's my guess it doesn't snow in Zambia  )

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)

Artificial Soup 

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Bent ladders

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Crackly Underwear 

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

DIshes made of bubble gum

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2019)

Electric Spoons 

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2019)

Flying bicycles

G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

Girdles

H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Hydraulic Socks 

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Irritating sounds CD's

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Jingling  Shoes 

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Keys that unlock sandwiches

L


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

Locks that lock sandwiches

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Menu shirts for Servers

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2019)

Neon Socks 

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Open lids, which remain open at all times, and cannot be closed

P


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

Phone clothes (to put on your phone)

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Reversible Forks 

S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

Salad Cookers


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

T
Teacups with no bottoms

U


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

Umbrellas for your car (to protect the car, that is)

V


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2019)

Vegetarian Escargot 

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2019)

Wine made from Coal 

X/y/z/a


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

Yard , that is "Instant" by rolling it out, and it comes with imitation grass plus lots of Pop=Up lawn furniture, Swing set, and toys and plastic flamingos, already on it.

Z /A


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Zoological underwear fabric

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Accordion Amplifier 

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

Bugling Bananas, for celebrations of the Harvest

C


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Cat obedience lessons

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Dog manners manual

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Electric Tweezers 

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Fish drivers licenses

G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Girl Tools

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Hot shelving for inside freezers

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Illuminated Shovel 

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Jetliner without wings or wheels

K


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Knitted Eyebrows 

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Left-handed items for right handed people

M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Magnetic Slippers 

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

No Nonsense Joke Book

O


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Octopus Gloves 

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Pill cutter for gigantic plate-sized pills

Q


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Quacky duck muzzle 

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Roadways for Hippo's

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Spaghetti Detangler  

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Tall toeclippers

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2019)

*Udder bras

V*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Varnish for shiny objects

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Waterproof Soap

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Xilerated sloths

Y


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Yak leashes

Z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Zoological park brochures and souvenirs/  OOPS!  Wrong thread category! 
That would be for "Things around the house"  )

Zoo Parking lots, for the wildlife's vehicles (" Animal Drivers Only Parking" )

A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Alpaca Deodorant 

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Blister encouraging skin cream

C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

Christmas chipmunks singing

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Dried powdered water  (You mix the powder with water, and it makes....water  )

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Earmuff Extensions 

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Sparky said:


> Earmuff Extensions



I am not sure your above post belongs in this category, Sparky, because it sounds like something very useful and practical, for lop-eared bunny rabbits!

F
Floral-design fabrics for wild bunny rabbits' clothing outfits, to wear in the gardens

G


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Kaila said:


> it sounds like something very useful and practical, for lop-eared bunny rabbits!


Also would be helpful for Bassett Hounds who live with humans in Northern Canada  in winter.

But we'll just move on, now to:

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Gnu slippers 

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Sparky said:


> Gnu slippers


You mean instead of, or in place of, Gnold ones?  

H
Heaters,  that are battery-operated and very portable,  so they can be used by sunbathers on South Sea islands

I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

Iguana Identikits 

J


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

Jellyfish leashes

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

These last couple of items seem so necessary and useful to me.  

K
Knocking noises Sleep machines, to run at bedside 

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Louder Bagpipes 

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Municipal rulings on which flowers one can grow in their flower garden...especially in Winter.

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Neon Socks

O


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Outdoor Bathtubs


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Personalised Potatoes 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2019)

Quick method to do very long, complex projects

(Btw, I sure would love my personalized potato!   )

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Rechargeable electric eels 

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Slippery soled shoes, for wearing while walking on ice.

T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

Tush warmers

U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Unwound String 

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Vocalist flowers

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Walrus Slippers 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

Zebra Wallpaper

A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Apartment buildings for Ants

B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

Bathtub Snacks

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Cut-out shapes designs in winter coats

D


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2019)

Doilies for pet bowls

E


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Elevator socks for short people

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Flying bicycles for astronauts 

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

Goosebumps Flattener

H


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Hair Frizzer

I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Igloo Wallpaper 

J


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

Juice solidifier

K


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

Kazoo amplifier

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Luminous Leotards 

M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Mahogany Moccasins

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Neon Nightshirts 

O


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

Oatmeal hot dogs

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

Peppery-smelling pajamas

Q


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Quill pens nowadays.

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Rainproof Spoons 

S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Shower Salts (like bath salts)


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)

*Terra cotta thimbles

U*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Unique steeling wheels

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Vertical Paving 

W


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Whale leashes

A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Animal apparel, with matching Accesories

B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Brussels Sprouts  (Yes, they are definitely unnecessary.)

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

Cow Sweaters

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Dog pajamas 

E*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Elf apartments

F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Flameproof Chicken 

G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

Glove Coolers

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Hot handles

I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Ibex Deodorant 

J


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

Jangly socks

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Kilts for Butterflies

L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Looser shoes for bigger feet

M*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Moose Shoes?!

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Neon lighted Shoes

O*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Orchestra Sound Silencers 

P


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

Public Pajamas  

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

Quarrel Starters

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Sparky said:


> Public Pajamas



I need these! 

R
Roomy tights

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*Saggy Tights

T*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

tinytn said:


> Saggy Tights


I already have those!  

T
Tempting signs for Side-trips, and Stops, when you need to get someplace on time

U


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

Urinal Art

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Vampire Deodorant

W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Worm Food, for Pet Earthworms

Y


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

Yeti hunting instructions

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Alpaca fake beard 

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Bread containing hidden notes and written instructions and printed bits of advise

C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Camel Dehumper 

D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

Dancing Dogs

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

Eavesdropper Earplugs 

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Frightening fiction for nervous readers and listeners

G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2019)

*Green fake grass that grows 

H*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Heavy Feathers 

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Itchy clothing

J


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*June bugs for pets

K*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Knitted Eggcups 

L


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

4-Legged Leotards

M


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2020)

*Monkey Bartenders *

N


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

New, old things

O


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

Oreos in colors like chartreuse and fuschia.

P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Peanuts in other non-peanut shapes

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

Quail Boots 

R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2020)

Red furnishings for Red painted Rooms

S


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

Surfboards aimed at the American midwestern market.

T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Tufted Teapot 

U


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2020)

Umbrella Polish

V


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2020)

V-shaped Toilet 

W


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Wheeled skyscraper

Y/ Z


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

Yak sandwiches

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2020)

Zero value coins and currency

A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Aardvark Pies

B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Boots for Ducks, and Banks for saving their salaries.....

C


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

Christmas eggs, dyed in pastel colors and hidden outside for children to find.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

D
Deer antler pairs (fake ones) for other animals to wear, to pretend they are deers.

E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

Eggcup Extenders  

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Frost hardy flowers  (well, not 'necessary' but might be nice!)

G


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Gymnastics For Dummies

H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Heated Spoons 

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2020)

Internal investigations!    

J


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

Jackass Lessons 

K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

Korked Strainers with all the holes blocked 

L


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Llama Leggings 

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

Manual machine motors  

N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

nitting without a K

O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2020)

Ostrich belly packs, they can wear, to stick their head into.

P


----------



## tinytn (Jan 14, 2020)

*Pickled Popcorn

Q*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2020)

Quacking Doorbells

R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2020)

*Real*-live TV characters, who step out of the TV and into your *Room *!

S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Security Zapper... for stopping TV characters, who step out of the TV and into your Room 

T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2020)

TV Traffic, that drives out of...… and into..... yikes!  No, I changed my mind on it! 

(Toaster for toasted ice cream flavors?)

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Underwater Slippers 

V


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Voluminous servings of Low-Cal meals on the menu

W


----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2020)

*Wind up TV's 

X/Y*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

X-ercisers hired, _often, _to keep the wind-up TV's going!

Y


----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2020)

*Yarn that looks like string 

Z*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Z
Zippers that are invisible, with invisible tabs, too

A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2020)

*Animal tap shoes

B*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Buttercup vases

C


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Crispy spaghetti

D


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Decaffeinated Soup

E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Earning money for smiling

F


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Fog Recycling 

G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

Golf balls made of bouncy rubber

H


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

Hairy cellphones

I


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Ice-cream Sausages 

J


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

Jumping Sandwiches

K


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Kangaroo Kebabs

L


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

Long-johns for  lions

M


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

Mouse Leashes

N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

Nose Polish 

O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Overly Long Shirt Tails

P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Pelican Saddles 

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

Quacking dog breed

R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Red-painted Hiding Places

S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

Snail Stilts 

T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Trellises for Short, stubby cactus

U


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2020)

*Unicorns statues fenced in.

V*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Very tiny, thumb sized TV screens

W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Waterproof Sponges 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Yesterday's Newspapers, Resold Tomorrow on Sale

Z /A


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Zirconium toilet seats

Z


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Abrasive Underwear

B


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Blanket of Ice cubes

C


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

Kaila, I'd order one, in the middle of summer!  

Catsup recipes

D


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Deliciously flavoured mud pies

E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Effervescent Soup 

F


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

Flophouse ads

G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Grocery lists of things we do _not_ want to buy...

H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Haddock Perfume 

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Instantaneous long-term goals

J


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

Jumpy Jelly 

K


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Key fobs with your home address inscribed on them

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Long Lines for Fast Foods.

Oh, OOPS, they already have those!  

I will replace that with:

Lap extenders....  so your Saint Bernard can sit on your lap.
  (Other shaped lap extenders would accommodate your Bassett Hound or Pet Cobra, or if you like to have all of your several ducks lined up on your lap, etc.....)
It's endless how many sizes and shapes of Lap Extenders, should be made available!

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2020)

Musical Slippers 

N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Noise-making Bed  Pillows

O


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

Orange colored valentines

P


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Perforated Soup Spoons 

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

Quilted forks

R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Right-handed traffic lights

S


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Spaghetti Straighteners

T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2020)

Telephones with extremely long extension cords  

U


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

Underwear for pets

V


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2020)

V-shaped Spoons 

W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Water Jugs with large holes

Y


----------



## tinytn (Feb 13, 2020)

*Yankee made, wide tooth brushes for people with big mouths

Z/A*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Zoom lenses for taking photos of skyscrapers, monuments,  and other gigantic subjects

A


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

Alligator Leashes

B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2020)

Bent Nails 

C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

Crooked stems on wine glasses

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Dirty dishwasher

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

Elasticated Forks 

F


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

Freckled Bread

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2020)

Glowing Glue 

H


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Horse stalls in garages

I


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

Illuminated Slippers 

J


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Jumpy blankets

K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2020)

Knitted soup spoons 

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Liquid clothing that can be poured on...

M


----------



## tinytn (Feb 20, 2020)

*Mops made with human hair

N*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

Norwegian nachos

O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

open ends on sealed containers

P


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

Parrot Potty 

Q/A


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

Q/A evaluations after buying something.

R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

Right hand or foot items, sold in boxes of multiples, without any matching left ones.

S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

Surfing parkas

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Tuna Toffee 

U


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Ugly Xmas sweaters

V


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

V-shaped Spoons 

W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

Whale swim lessons

Y/ Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Zylophone spelling lessons  

A


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Apple computers

B


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

Bouncy Bananas 

C


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

Cat Videos

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

Dark Lightbulbs 

E


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2020)

*Energizer Elephants

F*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 2, 2020)

Flirtatious fruitflies

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Gallon sized Pint

H


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Gigantic burger concoctions from fast food restaurants

H


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Heavy Feathers 

I


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Ink Blotters

J


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2020)

Jumbuck Jam 

K


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Knit toilet paper covers

M


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Magnetic Socks 

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

Neck Elongators

O


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Onion Ointment 

P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

Ponytail Starch

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Mar 7, 2020)

*Quarters that look like fifty cent pieces

R*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Reversible Eyebrows 

S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

Skunk Leashes

T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2020)

Tortoise Leashes 

U


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

Underwater umbrella's

V


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Villains with mustaches

w


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

Watercress Sausages 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Zebra riding lessons

A


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Amplified Accordions

B


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Blue Bread

C


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2020)

Cheese Custard 

D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Diaper Fashions

E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2020)

Extra Christmas Days 

F


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Fly-catching underpants

G


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

Giggle Amplifiers

H


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Hospital gowns (unisex) with built-in bras and panties

I


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Ice cream cones that do not drip because they don't have any Ice cream in them

J


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Jacquard Underwear

K


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

Keys that are extremely soft and floppy

L


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Lemon flavored steak

M


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2020)

Makeshift Onions 

N


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Noodles that never soften enough to eat

O


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

Oversized toothbrushes

P


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Pepper shakers with EXTRA large holes.... 

Q


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2020)

Quail feather socks 

R


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

^^^^^itchy!!!

Rocky sockies

(rocky socks   )

S


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

^^^^^Lumpy!!!  

Snake skin socks 

T


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

****scaly!!!   ^^^

Turtle shell hard socks and shoes

(matching/ very stylish!)

U


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2020)

^^^ Ideal for Celebrities 

Underwater Socks (just in case)

V


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Ugly hats that look like turtle shells or snake skin

V


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Sparky said:


> just in case)



(Just in case of what?  )


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2020)

Kaila said:


> (Just in case of what?  )


_In case of,... unexpected water issues..  _

Ventilated Balloons 

W


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2021)

Wigwam Wallpaper 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

Yellow paint specifically designed and formulated,
for painting decorations, pictures and messages on Yellow walls and on Yellow wallpaper

Z?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 7, 2021)

*Zippo lighters made for Children

A*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

Atomic Bug Zappers

B


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

Brakes for household items that don't have wheels

C


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2021)

Childproof camels

D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2021)

Delicate Concrete 

E


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2021)

*Elephant  Earrings

F*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Flashing invisible cape

G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Gentleman's parasol

H


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Home addresses for anthills

I


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Identification cards for ghosts.

J


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Jokebooks, made for Talking Parrots and Mockingbirds to read aloud.

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2021)

Knitted Eggcups 

L


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2021)

*Larger shoes size then what is given on shoe box!

M*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2021)

*Monkey Perfume

N*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Nudist Undergarments

O


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Oblong soccer balls

P


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Pop Culture 

Q


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

Questionable housewares

R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2021)

Rumors about what Refrigerators and other appliances, 
are thinking and  saying to each other about us. 
 (What's all that humming they do, really mean?  )

S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2021)

Silent Foghorns 

T


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Ticking Time Bombs

U


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

Underwater paints

V


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Vagabond Housing

W


----------



## tinytn (Apr 11, 2021)

*Wading boots for frogs 

X/Y*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Xs in Scrabble

Y


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

Yacht #2 for the very rich

Z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2021)

Zoo aroma candles 

A


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

Anti-Oxygen air spray

B


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Band music that can be played during the night when people are sleeping

C


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

C-krit misspellings. 

D


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Delivery in=person of E-mails 

E


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Evil Electronics

F


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2021)

Fish Finger Gloves 

G


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2021)

*Goldfish trained smile  

H*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Hail making machine, for use on summer days?

I


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

Iced chicken soup

J


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Jackets and coats made of tissue paper

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2021)

Koala Kaftans 

L


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Lumberjack lingerie

M


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2021)

Magnetic Spoons 

N


----------



## tinytn (Apr 20, 2021)

*Night lights for day time

O*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Open-sided containers for Perishables

P


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Pole vaulting dresses

Q/R


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Quiet sirens

R


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

Ruined protective covers

S


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

Snakes on a plane

T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2021)

Tattooed Socks 

U


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Underwater laptops

V


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

Vegetable Hats

W


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

Washboards

A


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2021)

Armoured Earmuffs 

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

Buggy bumpers

C


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Cat psychiatrists

D


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Decorative Doorknob extensions, 
so that one can open and close doors from across the room

E


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Egg skewers

F


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2021)

Frothy Flapjacks 

G


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2021)

Germs

H


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Heated clothing for summer

I


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2021)

Igloo central heating 

J


----------



## tinytn (May 13, 2021)

*Jack Rabbits being called Mary Rabbits

K*


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

Kite motors

L


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Lumpy tablecloths, for glass sculptures to be displayed

M


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

Mashed rice

N


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2021)

Neon Underwear

O


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

On/Off switches on street lamps

P


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Popping sounds, in the walls, that get louder and louder....  

Q


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2021)

Quiet fire alarms 

R


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2021)

*Red Go lights and Green Stop lights

S*


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

Swim gowns (formal)

T


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Tree houses for Earthworms

U


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2021)

UFO protection suits

V


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2021)

Velvet Eyebrows 

W


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

Washing machines for miniature clothing, such as muddy jackets for caterpillars

x/ y/ z


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2021)

Zinc Eggcups 

A


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

Australian polar bear spotting excursions

B


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2021)

Bigger Bagpipes 

C


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*Cow Bell necklaces *

D


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Disney movie repeats

E


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Eastern sunsets

F


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Female football

G


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Galloping golfballs and golf club bags....for freely traipsing across the courses, and to and from home

H


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Hourglass for those who like vintage timepieces

I


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2021)

Illuminated Slippers 

J


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Jackets for Yellowjacket bees

(they already have them...  )

K


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2021)

*Kings who were once Queens

L*


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Loud barking new breed of dogs, to be pets for the hard of hearing

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

Mud boots

N


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

Nutcrackers who turn into handsome princes

O


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2021)

Octopus Leggings 

P


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

Pliers for removing dead leaves from floating in ponds

Q/ R


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

Quilts that are not too heavy for summer sleeping

R


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Racing cars that only go slowly, made for people who dislike speed.

S


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2021)

Salt Sandwiches

T


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

Theater tomato throwing lessons 

U/V


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2021)

Velvet Underwear 

W


----------



## tinytn (May 29, 2021)

*Wide belts for skinny men

X/Y*


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Yawning baby dolls, to give to infants at bedtime,
to help them fall asleep

Z/ A


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Zither lesson certificates

A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2021)

Alphabet soup dictionary 

B


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

Baby sports equipment

C


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Crater Climbing expensive lessons on flat land

D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2021)

Donut database

E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2021)

Elephant memory aids

F


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2021)

Flower speaking lessons

G


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Golfballs that find the golf holes by themselves,
and don't need any humans to _play

H_


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Halloween decorations for Christmas

I


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2021)

Imitation Wallpaper 

J/K


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2021)

Jumping elephants

K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Kicking birdfeeders, that scare away birds  

L


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2021)

Lawn Paint

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2021)

Mice Give-Away's

N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2021)

Norwegian ravioli

O


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Oiled grab-bars 

P


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2021)

Peanuts in walnut shells 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

^^^    @Sparky


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Quality control measures, just for Items sold at lowered prices,
 that are already labeled as _Seconds , defective and flawed,_
due to mistakes and low quality practices 

R


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2021)

Roller skate wax

S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2021)

Sardine social distancing

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

Taste-Testing procedures manual, for use with non-eatables 

U


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2021)

Umbrella screens

V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

Victory Consolation trophies

W


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2021)

Wicker Shorts 

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Yolks inside apples and other fruits

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2021)

Alarmed Socks 

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

Buzzing, banging, bouncing sleep pillows and _comforters. 

 _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

Cat training classes

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

Dog singing lessons

E


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

Easter egg stockings to hang over the fireplace

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

Flags on certain chairs,
 to indicate where the most shy people are sitting,
or should sit.

G


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Grocery display cases for the home

H


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2021)

Horse Handlebars 

I


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Interesting wallpaper

J


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Juice labelled:  Not Healthy and Terrible Tasting

K


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Kitten snowsuits

L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Locks that require people to crawl through, that check for the individual's shape, to allow entry..... 


M


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2021)

Magnetic Toothbrush 

N


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2021)

*Nylon nose covers 

O*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2021)

Octopus training lessons

P


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2021)

Pancake Pump

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Question list, to ask infants their answers and opinions and intentions, and their reasons for the things they do.

R


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2021)

Rectangular Eggcups 

S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 16, 2021)

*Sailboating in a swimming pool

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Telephone poles, that are placed solely to mark where anthills and groundhog holes are located.

U


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2021)

Unseen jewelry, worn under clothing

V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Velveteen Boot Scraper Pad, for Doorways

W


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2021)

Washboards

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Washboards


What? there's a better way? 
Oh yes, I could use a large, rough rock, instead.

Y
Yellowed clothing and bedsheets and towels, sold that way,
so people don't need to worry about them yellowing over time...

z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2021)

Abracadabra spelt in a posh snooty way... Ebrecedebre 

B


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2021)

Balloon sheds - very large warehouses for storing balloons after they have been blown up but not yet sold

C


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

Crater Creation Kits, to make them in roads,
in order to slow down vehicles so there will be fewer problems caused by speeding traffic....

D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

Doll genealogy charts

E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2021)

Emergency Stilts 

F


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

Sparky, those might come in handy if you're trapped in a flood!  

Fire truck silencers

G


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

grocery carts without wheels

H


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Heated summer blankets

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

Individual food platters, each with _A Meal for_ 6.

J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

Jars of jars 

K


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Jumping beans that don't move

K


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2021)

Knitted beards

L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

Long Johns

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

Mantyhose

N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Nigerian financial opportunities

O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2021)

Octopus Saddle 

P


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Pea cutting knives

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Quarter-sized Pennies

R


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Running noses  (well, they are unnecessary things).

S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2021)

Suede Underwear

T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Typewriters

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

*U*nilateral *V*iewpoints, where everyone has the exact same opinions! 


*W  *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2021)

Whispering alarm clock

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Yodeling Amplification Horns, 
that can be used by yodelers on a mountain top, to send signals to others, who are far, far , far away!

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2021)

Antelope Deodorant

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Beards for children

C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

Cheese roasters

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Drivers for Wild Birds, to help them get from one location to another.

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Edible envelopes

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Fines for Fish, when they don't follow guidelines

G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

Gloves with six fingers

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Handles for things that cannot be lifted or moved, 
such as House Handles, or Truck handles, or Tree Handles....

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)

Incrementally increasing inclines for inchworms

J


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

Jellyfish leashes

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

Kissing Booths designed for  underwater at the aquariums
(for the sea creatures there, to utilize and enjoy)

L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Liver-flavored ice cream

M


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

magnetic clothing

N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Night sunblock

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Overly heavy and thick blanket cover, 
with summery pictures on it, for summer season use

P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2021)

*Ping Pong hard Hats 

Q*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Quart containers for perfume

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

tinytn said:


> Ping Pong hard Hats


Those might be considered _necessary,_
Depending on who you played with, and how fast you could move.
Just being silly...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Rooftop Bookshelves, and other Roomy Rooftop and Rafters  shelves,
for knick-knack collection displays

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2021)

Stereo Sausages 

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Toadstools with small living room furniture and other amenities for the toads

U


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Underwater blankets

V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 6, 2021)

Velveteen Vise-Grips

W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Water spoons

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

*Y*our own personal shopping center and parking lot. 




Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2021)

Aspidistra Blanket 

B


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Baseball racquets

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Catchers costumes, 
to hide and camouflage their....um...catchers outfits. 

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Aspidistra Blanket


To cover over the plant, when the plant shivers or says it's chilly?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Dandruff landfill

E*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

Egg-carrying cushioned backpacks, fitted specifically for Wild birds to transport them

F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Flower paint

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2021)

Gerbil Socks

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2021)

Hamburger spoons

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Instant cookers for Ice cream

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2021)

Jellyproof socks 

K


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2021)

Kinky kangaroos

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Loose Leotards

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Men's lingerie  (although for all I know...)

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2021)

Nine-pronged fork

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Opal stones in spoon and fork handles

P


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Puzzles fully assembled in the box.

Q


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Quart size baby bottles

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Robbers-only supply stores and specialty shops

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Summertime ski apparel

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2021)

Talking Slippers 

U


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Upper Basement lighting fixtures 

V


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

Virus swatters

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Woolen Bikinis

X*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2021)

Xylophone Strings 

Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

Yard ornaments designed especially for apartment dwellers in big cities

Z


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2021)

Zebra-shaped donuts 

A


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

Apartment-sized brass bands

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Braces for crocodiles

C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2021)

Childish comedy

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2021)

Defrosted Snowmen

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

Elevated clouds

F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

Floppy flowers

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2021)

Giant-sized jewelry 

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2021)

Hollow Humbugs 

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 24, 2021)

Ice cubes shaped like balls

J


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

Jellyfish leashes

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Kind villains in novel mysteries 

L


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 29, 2021)

Liver-flavored Life Savers

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

Muffin Forks

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

Nails for joining two pieces of fabric

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Opposing pinkies

P*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

Pet poodle parades

Q


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 30, 2021)

Quilted nails

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Rocks that are very lightweight , 
for easier lifting, throwing, tossing and moving

S


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 30, 2021)

Silky sandpaper

T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2021)

Standing rugs

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Tumultuous lullaby tapes

U


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2021)

Urinal art?

V


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2021)

Vampire Toothpaste 

W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

Walkie-Talkies for wild birds, geese, and ducks 

x/y/z?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2021)

X-ray machines for shoe stores. (I can remember when they actually had these things, if you can believe it! Kids tried on the shoes their parents were thinking of buying, and stepped up under the x-ray camera, so the salesman could see inside the shoe, to see if it fit properly!)

Who knows what the long-term medical effects were?

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Yo-Yo tricks mastery courses

z?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)

*Zucchini tea

A*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Asparagus- scented candles

B


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2021)

Banana Bender 

C


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

cactus protective wrappings, with sharp points on the wrapping material,
so that people won't get as cuddly and right up close to them...

D


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 4, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Kind villains in novel mysteries
> 
> L


Hey... like kind villains.  Bad boys... But that's just me...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 4, 2021)

Dog tail bows and ribbons

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 4, 2021)

Elephant sweaters, that is, of course, unless it's _your_ pet elephant

F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

Films about yet another superhero

G


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Glass golf balls, and glass hockey pucks

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Hummingbird hats

I*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2021)

Ice cream heaters

J


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2021)

Jumbuck Jockey 

K


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

Karaoke for Kingfishers

L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2021)

Lavender Ladybugs

M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2021)

Musical Eggcups 

N


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

Nonsense Number lists.....

84 - 23 - 1, 491 - 0 - 12 -------

O


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2021)

Old technology manuals

P


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

Post-event Pamphlet, on how to Prepare, how to Participate, 
and what to expect, when you attend that event  

Q


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2021)

Questions that nobody could possibly know the answer to

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Raisin Wrinkle Removers

S


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Sliding Fee scale for Free stuff

T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 22, 2021)

Tote bags with Tissue straps

U


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Upstairs bedrooms with teensy-tiny beds, and terribly tiny dressers and token closets 

V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Venusian Violins

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Wallpapered floors

X*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2021)

Xonerated Imaginary Characters  

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2021)

Yellow ink for Pens

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

Zebra's Hair coloring and styling specialists, 
on call and free, to all qualified zebra's who complete the online application for it.

A


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 28, 2021)

Ant hill zoning and realty specialist

B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2021)

Beach stilettos

C


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Cute baby outfits for infant rhinoceros and newborn tigers

D


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Daring acrobatic feats, for seniors only.

E


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2021)

Ego enhancers

F


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Fragrance spray for a flower and plant shop
(Or for a bakery  )

G


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2021)

Green food coloring for hamburgers

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Hardwood tubas

I


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2021)

Ice cream cones with shredded onion sprinkles

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2021)

^^^

Jewels attached to sneakers and other sports equipment

K


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Kites made of heavy panels of slate and decorated with boulders

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 23, 2021)

Lip gloss for cats

M


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Master Bedroom, designed for one small child, 
or for a pet gerbil or pet goldfish, or imaginary friend 

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Nose warmers for the summer

O


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

Owl observation booths with giant spectacles;
for use in locations that haven't ever seen an owl, in case that's only because they didn't have the proper equipment , to see them in the past


P


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2021)

Pencils with sharpened erasers on the ends

Q


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

Quick shortcuts, with maps and drawings, to get from room to room in half the time of walking directly

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2021)

Risky sports for kids

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Slicing machine for small and juicy berries, such as blueberries

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2021)

This one is real:  Telephone answering systems from the doctor's office that begin:  "If this an emergency, hang up and dial 911."

U


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Unicorn detector 

V


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2022)

Vitamin pills (usually unnecessary)

W


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Waterproof Mop

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2022)

Xrays every time you go to the doctor for anything

Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2022)

Yellow oranges 

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2022)

Zebras' Pyjamas

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Adorable Artichokes

B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

Bristle brushes for cleaning butterfly wings 



C


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2022)

Crocheted eggcups 

D


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Door knobs with built in mood detectors, like the old mood rings.

E


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2022)

Elephant psychiatrists

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)

Fake freckles

G


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Galoshes for Geese

H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2022)

Hot dog freezers

I


----------

